# NEWBIE Carrera Evolution slot track has intermittent power



## Bigdaddy821 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,

I just bought my son a Carrera Evolution track and the cars start and stop on the track. I initially set up the track on carpet and I know when I use to have a tyco track many many years ago, the carpet didn't work so well. I have placed the track on a hard wood floor. Cleaned the track and still no joy. What am I missing here, I thought they worked right out of the box. Any help and tips would be appreciated, we really want to play with the track.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @Bigdaddy821 welcome to hobbytalk!

Several things can be wrong with a new track set up. But have you got it working better yet? I am guessing you have inspected all the electrical connections and track joints. Cleaned the track and pick ups. Did you test each car directly off the power pack. The controllers may need cleaning or adjustment too.

Lets us know how it is going, what cars you got in the set and if they are running better!


----------

